# Pacific Orchid Expo/San Francisco



## Roth (Feb 18, 2010)

I am heading this week end to SF, if any forum member want to see how I look in real :evil: I will be aroud the Greenhouse Specialists stand for that show.


----------



## Candace (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be there on Fri.


----------



## nikv (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll probably attend on Sunday afternoon, looking for bargains.


----------



## tim (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be there Friday at the gala...


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 18, 2010)

I wish I could go.....


----------



## tim (Feb 18, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> I wish I could go.....



you're not missing much paph-wise...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't forget to take pics and post them here!!! Maybe we will have the chance to get to see Monsieur Sanderianum in person !!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2010)

nikv said:


> I'll probably attend on Sunday afternoon, looking for bargains.



Same here!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

photos please. STF name tags??


----------



## Candace (Feb 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> photos please. STF name tags??



No. Hell no, on the name tags. At least for me.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

WHy!? You scared of getting propositions!! :evil: _"Hey, I like Candy, heh heh!!"_


----------



## mccallen (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not going to wear a name tag, but I'm going to be there.
This is what I'm wearing today and what I look like. Feel free to come up and say hi.


----------

